# ausgabe der anzahl der einträge in einer datenbank



## PersonalDemon (2. März 2004)

Hallo.
ich suche eine möglichkeit wie man es schafft eine ausgabe der anzahl der einträge einer bestimmten datenbank anzeigen zulassen, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte würd ich mich sehr drüber freuen !
danke


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. März 2004)

Hallo!

Wie wär's mit:


```
SELECT COUNT(*) FROM BEITRAGS_TABELLE;
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## PersonalDemon (3. März 2004)

ja danke wie mach ich das aber wenn ich einen bestimmte datanbank anwählen will? muss ich dann das db_connect anwenden? wenn ja wie schaut dann der code aus?


----------



## wiseman (15. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Darimont _
> *Hallo!
> 
> Wie wär's mit:
> ...



Hallo Thomas, vielleicht kannst du mir helfen.

SELECT COUNT(*) FROM BEITRAGS_TABELLE;

Dieser Befehl gibt ja nur die Einträge von einer Tabelle aus, ich habe aber 26 Tabellen mit insgesamt 150 Einträgen in meiner Datenbank (eine kleine DVD Datenbank).
Jetzt möchte ich aber die gesamten Einträge ausgeben lassen.

Das sollte ungefähr so aussehen:
Es befinden sich gerade  150  Einträge in den DVD Reviews.

Muss der Befehl dann so aussehen:

SELECT COUNT(*) FROM a,b,c,d,e,f,g,h,i,j,k,l,m,n,o,p,q,r,s,t,u,vwx,y,z;

Das funktioniert aber nicht.

Gruss Harry


----------



## Daydreamer (23. April 2004)

Sorry, wenn ich da jetzt etwas vom Thema abkomme (ich hoffe mal, das ist OK).

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du für jeden Anfangsbuchstaben eine Tabelle gemacht hast? Wenn ja: warum? Du kannst doch, wann immer du willst, per SQL das Suchergebnis auf einen bestimmten Buchstaben einschränken

Beispiel:

```
SELECT * FROM DVD_table WHERE title like 'A%'
```
Das %-Zeichen wird als Platzhalter verwendet, womit du dann alles als Ergebnis bekommst, was mit A anfängt.

Und damit kommen wir zurück zu deinem Problem: Wenn du das so machst, hast du alles in einer Tabelle und dann kannst du auch deine DVDs mit dem Befehl von Thomas zählen . Davon abgesehen entspricht das dann schon eher dem, was man in der Schule unter "normalisiert" versteht. Nicht dass das immer besser ist, aber in diesem Falle wäre es glaube ich angebracht.

Übrigens: Wenn du alles in eine Tabelle schaufelst, kannst du dann später auch eine Volltextsuche auf den Titel etc. realisieren, ohne für jeden Anfangsbuchstaben extra ein Query zu erstellen

Daydreamer


----------



## wiseman (8. Mai 2004)

*Äh*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich glaube, ich habe das ein bisschen falsch beschrieben.
Auf meiner Seite: http://www.rockteufel.de  unter Horror DVDS, sind oben die verschiedenen Kategorien ausgegeben. (von 09 - Z) jeweils eine Tabelle.
Die Tabellen befinden sich in einer einzelnen Datenbank mit dem Namen
usr_webxxx_4

Ich wollte eigentlich nur die ZAHL ausgeben, wieviel aktuelle Reviews sich in der Datenbank befinden.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja weiterhelfen.
Ich steh auf dem Schlauch.  
:-( :-( :-(


----------



## Daydreamer (12. Mai 2004)

Um deine Frage einfach zu beantworten: Also so ganz ohne weiteres geht das wohl nicht, da wird dir nur das Addieren der einzelnen Werte bleiben, die bei einer Suche auf die einzelnen Tabellen rauskommen. -> eher nicht zu empfehlen

Ich persönlich halte es für richtiger (nicht dass das andere nicht wunderbar funktioniert, machts halt nur umständlich), alle DVDs egal mit welchem Titel in *eine* Tabelle (und damit dann logischerweise auch in eine Datenbank) abzulegen. Spart dir dann übrigens auch diese a.php, b.php, c.php etc... und du machst dann halt eine seite  dvd.php, die du mit einem Parameter ?title=a% aufrufst.

Auf der Seite dvd.php sähe das dann so aus:


```
$sql = "SELECT title FROM dvd WHERE title LIKE '".$title."'";
```
.. was dir alles mit dem Anfangsbuchstaben a liefert (mit entsprechend übergebenen Parameter).

Damit hättest du dann übrigens gleich noch eine Suche realisiert, denn wenn du jetzt statt a% halt %text% übergibst, sucht er alles raus, bei dem 'text' im Titel auftaucht. Quasi eine Volltextsuche, die nurnoch eine einfache Suchmaske benötigt .

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, über so eine (sicherlich umfangreiche) Änderung nachzudenken, denn spätestens dann, wenn du wie bei einer Volltextsuche oder Suche nach Kategorien über alle DVDs suchen musst, wirst du nichtmehr anders arbeiten können, und eine Suche und evtl eine Kategorisierung gehört für mich bei einer umfangreichen Sammlung auch dazu. 
Deine Liste neuer DVDs wäre dann übrigens auch sehr einfach realisiert: Du fügst ein Feld in dein Datenmodell ein, welches das Erstellungsdatum des Eintrags enthält und fragst dann einfach die ersten X Einträge in der Datenbank ab (sortiert nach Datum absteigend).

Hoffentlich hab ich dich nicht ganz verwirrt, aber glaub mir: dieser Weg ist der bessere Weg.

Daydreamer

ps: Wenn du mit Parameter arbeiten willst, ist es übrigens notwendig, den Parameter auf seinen Inhalt hin zu untersuchen bzw. sicher zu stellen, dass der Inhalt nicht schaden kann. Ich denke da an Befehle wie htmlspecialchar(); und addslashes(); (hoffentlich nicht falsch geschrieben  )


----------



## wiseman (12. Mai 2004)

*Danke ......*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich werde es mir überlegen.
Scheint schon sinnvoll zu sein.

Aber wenn ich das so sehe, entfällt dan die schöne Animation oben mizt meinen Kategorien, die würde ich schon gerne behalten.

Da muss ich mir noch was überlegen.

Gruss Harry


----------

